# drivers for my windows 7 ultimate 32 bit for hp pavillion g6 2137 tx



## sonthu (May 30, 2013)

can anybody give me a hint or a link to download drivers for my windows 7 ultimate 32 bit for hp pavillion g6 2137 tx?any help will be a big favour to me.i am really tensed.i want drivers for my usb 3.0 port and amd radeon graphics or intel hd graphics urgently.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2137tx Notebook PC | HP® Support


Apparently 32 bit drivers are not available even on the official site. I suggest using the 64Bit OS that came with the laptop.


----------



## sonthu (May 30, 2013)

that is not possible now.can u please give me a link for third party drivers/


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

Well I see posts from you on the HP site 

this -> drivers for my windows 7 ultimate 32 bit for hp pavillion g6... - HP Support Forum - 2658925

I'd suggest trying those drivers out as posted.


----------

